# What is your favorite cheese?



## Dalia (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette







Mimolette - Wikipedia

And the cheddar,  mozzarella for pasta and pizza

And you ?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2018)

Sharp Cheddar. Provolone. Havaritti or however its spelled. LOVE cheese. I just gotta be careful and not eat too much, lol.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 16, 2018)

This list of cheeses I don't like would be shorter...

Though right out of the gate I'll say a nice smoked Gouda...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 16, 2018)

The cheese is a delight also on a burger I put several slices of cheddar, I love hamburgers with a lot of cheese


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 16, 2018)

I like a nice well-aged sharp cheddar, strong Swiss or Parmesan cheese and yes, mozzarella for pizza.

Have not tried Mimolette. but will now.  Little bugs add protein!

But I will pass on this -

Casu Marzu: The Maggot Cheese of the Mediterranean


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Though right out of the gate I'll say a nice smoked Gouda...


Smoked Gouda is my favorite also!!  ....  

Took a bite of Brie cheese once and just about gagged. ...


----------



## DrLove (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh hell - Mine would HAVE to be a very nice Brie as an appetizer with proper crackers.
However, the question is short - DEPENDS on whether this is appies, din or desert - Amiright?
What's for dinner?


----------



## Compost (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm sort of an everyday cheese eater....medium cheddar goes with just about everything.


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2018)

Gruyere, Swiss cheese, Camembert,  Roquefort ...yum!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2018)

Went to a large speciality cheese shop with hundreds of different cheese from around the world, and they offered samples of every cheese they had for sale.

I remembered old cartoons growing up where they mentioned limburger cheese as very smelly. So I asked the sales lady for a small sample of limburger. Yep, it had a very strong smell, which should have been a clue, but I went ahead a took a little bite.

That has got to be the worst tasting, nasty, gross food that man has ever invented for human consumption. 
How in the world can anyone eat that foul concoction??   ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 16, 2018)

Just kidding

I like a nice sharp Swiss best


----------



## westwall (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm a smoked Gouda man too.


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2018)

I love cheese! good cheese, real cheese as opposed to Kraft plastic cheese!

A cheese plate, crackers and wine! ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Heaven!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sharp Chedder, Goat Cheese and Ski Queen


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2018)

The cheese you put on your nachos at 7/11.

Mm-mmm!  That's good eating!

After that, brie.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the cheese that comes with the Dairy Queen pretzel sticks. I could eat them things all day and still not be sick of them.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 16, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese Sagedarby...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 16, 2018)

Toro said:


> The cheese you put on your nachos at 7/11.
> 
> Mm-mmm!  That's good eating!
> 
> After that, brie.


That's not cheese...It's space alien replicating gel...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 16, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw that french stuff full of mites!  My favorite cheese is a delicate Lorraine Swiss.


----------



## petro (Jun 16, 2018)

Very sharp cheddar, smoked mozzarella and my all time favorite, pepper jack.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 16, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camembert and brie. Lately I've been hooked on a gorgonzola burger at a local place.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 16, 2018)

Please forgive me for being the lone dissenter.  But I ditched dairy a couple years ago, and have no desire to ever go back. The stuff in this video sums up why, in five minutes…


----------



## Dalia (Jun 17, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Please forgive me for being the lone dissenter.  But I ditched dairy a couple years ago, and have no desire to ever go back. The stuff in this video sums up why, in five minutes…


Pff, i prefer not Watch if we knew what we eat , we surely eat only leafs


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 17, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Bree and also Swiss.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 17, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big cheese person, Cheese helped kill my Dad.
But if I had a choice, Mozzarella


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2018)

My favorite cheese is "us." That kind is alright with me.


----------



## Disir (Jun 17, 2018)

1. French feta
2. Parmigiano Reggiano
3. Ricotta
4. Marscapone
5. Cheddar


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 17, 2018)

Believe it or not, the best cheese I ever ate was that government cheese. True story. It was in some baked macaroni and cheeseI had back in the late 70s or early 80s, if I recall correctly. It was good as a mofo. Best baked macaroni and cheese I ever tried.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> My favorite cheese is "us." That kind is alright with me.




Get it? No? Nobody? ..........


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 18, 2018)

My favorite cheese?
Yes.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 19, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Believe it or not, the best cheese I ever ate was that government cheese. True story. It was in some baked macaroni and cheeseI had back in the late 70s or early 80s, if I recall correctly. It was good as a mofo. Best baked macaroni and cheese I ever tried.


And you were probably hungry when you ate it. Hunger makes the best sauce.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 19, 2018)

Parmesan
extra sharp cheddar
sharp cheddar

bleu or blue I'm not snobby
smoked gouda


I like brie..I'm very fond of cream and high fat stuff so I'm a-ok with the nature of brie...which is soft and greasy hahaha. 

I like velveeta/processed cheese food (which is what the government cheese is) but it isn't real cheese. 

Best baked mac n cheese has three different typies of cheese, including parmesan....

I do like havarti too. I made a cheese souffle once that had multiple types of cheese including havarti and it was amazing.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my favorite cheese is the mimolette
> ...



Mozzarella is an Italian cheese but the version is not the same here as at the USA
.


I think you have mozzarella in block, here  in France it's slice that we find more often


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I eat sliced, grated, or block Mozzarella.


----------



## Disir (Jun 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



We have fresh mozzarella balls here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2018)

“Us”.    Get it?  Huh?   Huh?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 21, 2018)

Brie slathered on warm French bread, Havarti, Gorgonzola crumbled on a salad or in a sauce over steak. But I'll take a Swiss burger with mushrooms.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> “Us”.    Get it?  Huh?   Huh?


Sorry, but I still don't get it??  ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > “Us”.    Get it?  Huh?   Huh?
> ...




About a friend of mine...

....?

He’s just alright with me...

...?


----------



## Disir (Jun 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Did you just go all Doobie Brothers?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 21, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Believe it or not, the best cheese I ever ate was that government cheese. True story. It was in some baked macaroni and cheeseI had back in the late 70s or early 80s, if I recall correctly. It was good as a mofo. Best baked macaroni and cheese I ever tried.



Agreed. Government cheese, back in the day, was the best ever, for a Cheddar


For the most part I like milder cheeses like Swiss, Gouda, Medium Cheddar, Havarti, Provolone, Mozzarella, Monterey Jack and such like that for both eating & cooking. Either plain or smoked.

Also Chevre (goat cheese) spread on crackers. 


good stuff


----------



## DrLove (Jun 22, 2018)

Apple pie without some cheese
Is like a kiss .. without a squeeze!

Here's what I mean as to whether it's appetizer, dinner or desert.
I don't eat much sharp cheddar - But apple pie without it is sacrilege


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Apple pie without some cheese
> Is like a kiss .. without a squeeze!
> 
> Here's what I mean as to whether it's appetizer, dinner or desert.
> I don't eat much sharp cheddar - But apple pie without it is sacrilege


Ha, an apple pie with cheddar never heard of it but it looks good.
Because a cheese cake is really delicious


 

Cheesecake - Wikipedia


----------



## DrLove (Jun 23, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Ha, an apple pie with cheddar never heard of it but it looks good.
> Because a cheese cake is really delicious
> View attachment 200561
> 
> Cheesecake - Wikipedia



Ah nice - the wonderful Dalia from gorgeous Lyon!
Yes, I love me some cheesecake - Matter o fact I have a single slice of blueberry cheesecake just delivered from my next door neighbor for dessert tonight!
How ya been, and what did the French think of Macron holding hands with the worst and most dangerous president in US history?
The majority of us despise him - May we please trade your leader for our leader?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, an apple pie with cheddar never heard of it but it looks good.
> ...


Here the French do not eat cheese cakes, it's not a French dish.
And they do not know too much about politics in my opinion, but hey here we talk about cheese and i will said double cheese


----------



## DrLove (Jun 23, 2018)

Dalia said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Is Brie French? - OmG I do LOVE me some Brie!!
My neighbors just got back from 2 MONTHS (I hate them) in Europe.
Will PM you a few pics ;-)


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes, I do not like this cheese 

Brie - Wikipedia


----------



## karpenter (Jul 1, 2018)

Any Cheese That's White Will Do
I Was Cheddar'd And Velveeta'd To Death Through-Out My Child-Hood
So I Don't Buy Cheddars A Lot
...Except For Enchiladas
I Make Enchiladas With My Left-Overs


----------



## karpenter (Jul 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:
			
		

> I asked the sales lady for a small sample of limburger. Yep, it had a very strong smell, which should have been a clue, but I went ahead a took a little bite.
> 
> That has got to be the worst tasting, nasty, gross food that man has ever invented for human consumption.
> How in the world can anyone eat that foul concoction??


Here Ya Go
How To Make Limburger Cheese:
How to Make Limburger Cheese | LEAFtv

Here's Why It's Disgusting:


> Limburger cheese is made by fermenting bacteria named Brevibacterium linens,
> *the same bacteria that live under the human skin and causes foot odor*



Yup
Just Ferment Ya Up Some Foot Stinky
And I'm Sure There's Some Other Places On Our Bodies We Could Scrape Some Up


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 1, 2018)

cream havarti    white sharp cheddar  brie ...


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 1, 2018)

Limburger  when their is a breeze from behind. Best tasting cheese out there. Blue is a close second.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 1, 2018)

Strawberry or pineapple Cheese cake.  Does that count?


----------



## karpenter (Jul 3, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Strawberry or pineapple Cheese cake.  Does that count?


Cream Cheese Is Cheese


----------

